# Purina minerals...good?



## littleflower (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been thinking about switching minerals from Manna Pro to Purina, mainly for the difference in copper...Manna Pro has 1350 ppm + the Purina has 1800 ppm. Does anyone have any opinions about the Purina minerals? I've heard that the salt content is higher, but not sure if that's good/bad/neutral.... I've heard good things about Golden Blend, but I'd have to order it (whereas a feed store relatively close to me sells the Purina). Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I use both Purina brand minerals and the Sweetlix brand. The goats will eat the Purina stuff, but definately prefer the Sweetlix...and I think the Sweetlix brand has more copper over Purina brand...i'd have to double check though. 

I have heard really good things about Golden Blend, but I also would have to order it to use it. And I haven't tried Manna Pro minerals.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

It isn't just how much copper, but also what kind it is and whether is can be used by the goat. There is no chelated copper in Purina goat mineral unless they have changed the formula, I haven't looked at it since I stopped using it. I use Ranchway goat minerals. I don't think you can get that nationwide, it is in the west more. But if you use it you have to be careful to get the goat one, you have to look at the ingredient label, because they make several kinds and they are all packaged in the identical bag. I don't supplement with copper other than the goat mineral free choice. I am not in a very copper deprived area. 

Jan


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I was using Manna Pro and having all sorts of copper issues. I switched to Purina, right after dosing them all with copper. Then I heard about Right Now Onyx and switched to that. So my goats were on the Purina for about a month. They didn't like it at first, it has molasses or something b/c it has a sweet smell, but they quickly adapted and were gobbling it down (which makes sense if they were lacking something in the Manna Pro) then when i put in the Right Now they hated it at first and now they love it. So I have about half a bag of the Purina left, and I mix it in with the other mineral sometimes, but I prefer the Right Now Onyx.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I liked the Purina -- it got to be hard to get since the feed store with it is no longer in my route of travel and to far to just go to for one bag of minerals.

I have sinced switched to Top Choice by Southern States. I like it better then the Purina.

Different areas are deficient in different minerals and in all sorts of amounts. So one mineral isnt a good fit for all. If you can get Purina then try that for a while and see how your goats do on it.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think it is so-so. I've noticed my black doe still gets some red on her coat if she isn't bolused as well. Manna Pro wasn't very good IMO at all. I used it for a couple of months. My goats didn't care for it. They eat the Purina fine, but I would prefer to be able to get some Onyx, although the reps from the site never answer any of my emails so I have no clue where I can get it from.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I think it's terrible for a goat mineral!! ... have seen my herd on a Sweetlix Meat Maker knock-off that I LOVE in a side-by-side comparison with a neighboring Nigerian farm (all similarly bred animals too) and the Purina Goat mineral is TERRIBLE! I wouldn't use it if it was FREE!! Check out the SALT content...it's like 50% salt! 
Oh and the Sweetlix is 'laced' w/Molasses flavoring (so I'm told by the feed store & fellow breeder)...that's why the goats like it so much and consume so much of it... :wink:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm.... I found Sweetlix at our local feed store. I might try switching over to it, except its only in a block which is irritating because they only carry enormous blocks and I'll have to buy multiple ones for each pen I have set up. Buck pen, doe field, and the three pens I have for does with young kids or imminent preggos.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If all you can get is the block, stick it in a feed sack and beat it with a hammer, it will break down enough that it will be in "loose" form and you can put it in feeders. I've done it with the goat block Dumor carries when I couldn't get the loose mineral.


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

I buy the blocks and use a saw-zall (sp) to cut the blocks into smaller pieces...works pretty good for me!! :thumb:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Good idea! Why didn't I even think of something like that? Its why I haven't tried it at this point...because I'm not very happy with the Purina (although I like their Goat Chow) and I just don't see being able to get what I really want. (Onyx). Plus if I get it into chunks it might not get as easily soggy as the Purina minerals. They don't have to actually get wet, but any moisture in the air seems to make it somewhat sticky and then the goats don't want it....so much waste.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I went to the cargill websight and sent an email asking where I could find the the onyx right now. They called me on the phone and then they called my local runnings fleet and farm and had it sent to the store for me. Runnings would not order it when "I" asked them but when the cargill sales rep called they did!
keep trying, the lady I talked to from cargill was VERY nice!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm... I've emailed them twice through their contact form and gotten no response whatsoever.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I emailed cargill and they called me the next day, so im not sure whats going on for you. They where really nice to. I started mine on cargill about three weeks ago.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

i also contacted cArgill and they got back with me right away, 

And I second and third Sweetlix meat maker, but feed stores stopped selling it in our area, one still has purina, not happy with that one, love purina feed, but not the minerals. 

If you are feeding whethers/bucks don't forget to look at the Ca ratio and take into account if it has AC in it.


----------

